# Found ideal battery tray for varta 110ah silver/Bosch s5



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

For info,

Just in case anyone else gets stuck for a suitable tray like i did, especially as these 2 batteries are fast becoming the preference for use a habitation batteries now due to the latest technology apparently.

Ok so it's not meant to be a battery tray but I have ordered 2 of these 
http://www.nisbets.co.uk/Drip-Tray-With-Insert/DM219/ProductDetail.raction

because I reckon the tray part should do the trick nicely to hold a 393mm x 190mm Bosch s5 110ah or varta silver dynamic 110ah i1 (same battery, different labels I'm told)

Hope that helps someone at some time!


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Good find. I just used a few its of L shaped brackets I already had to stop the battery moving and screwed them to the floor.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Silly question No.1487.

Why in these modern times do we need drip trays to stand sealed batteries in, am I missing something here., do I need to get a couple.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cabby

I think its a case of "Its allways been done this way" 

As you rightly point out the things are now sealed for life (with a vent tube of course) so there simply isnt a need for any form of tray, just a means of securing the thing !!

Its the same with people who insist on fitting steering wheel cover locks to their motor home. The vehicles come equipped with a steering lock AND a very sophisticated electronic immobiliser but you STILL see many with huge great yellow metal discs over the steering wheel dont you :roll: 

Not to mention the padlocks to fix the drivers seat in the swivelled round position, or the steel cables across the cab area at night. Oh and certainly DONT forget the dangers of "Gassing" 

Has anyone mentioned that before on this forum :roll: :roll: :roll: its a REAL problem these days so I understand


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think you need a holiday mrPlodd.   but do agree with you.
cabby


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Cabby & MrPlodd,
Snunkie says that you just use the base which is ideal for holding the battery, and discard the inner tray with the holes.

That would secure the battery nicely.

Good idea.

Roger


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't think a tray does much to aid holding a battery in place. The real work is done by the clamps which should be strong enough and be capable of preventing the battery being catapulted and or shorting in the event of an accident.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

BillCreer said:


> I don't think a tray does much to aid holding a battery in place. The real work is done by the clamps which should be strong enough and be capable of preventing the battery being catapulted and or shorting in the event of an accident.


Don't worry, it's all screwed in with wood, brackets etc. those batteries ain't going nowhere!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Its the same with people who insist on fitting steering wheel cover locks to their motor home. The vehicles come equipped with a steering lock AND a very sophisticated electronic immobiliser but you STILL see many with huge great yellow metal discs over the steering wheel dont you :roll:


Aren't they just following the same Police advise as given to drivers of "sophisticated" "modern" cars like BMWs and Audis?

http://www.driving.co.uk/news/drivers-go-back-to-basics-to-defeat-hi-tech-thieves/

:wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Let me get this straight, one puts the batteries into the trays, which are fixed, or screwed to the locker ? then strap the battery to the tray.

Why use the tray at all and not just screw the wooden blocks to hold just the battery as standard.

I feel that I might have overlooked something here.

cabby


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I have to admit, I did actually cancel the purchase today of the trays for those very reasons. The batteries are sealed and I thought do I really need to spend £40 on trays? I have fitted them in with wooden batons all around so they cannot move and the brackets on top, screwed to the wooden batons. 

But, they are still the perfect size if anyone is looking for trays so left it on for info.


----------

